# Legnica, Lower Silesia



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll show my city here, Legnica in Wikipedia

There's Old Town demolished in 1960s and another districts with beautiful buildings (fortunately a lot of districts has survived).

That's why there are a lot of commieblocks with the most important monuments near Market Square












Old Town before the war, exhibition on Market Square












The Old Town is changing very fast












Some districts has survived, there are unknown but very beautiful streets












Tarninów District with Roosevelt Street










this is scenography ofcourse 











Kwadrat district, The Square (geometry ), former Soviet area (From 1945 to 1990 the headquarters of the Soviet forces in Poland was located in Legnica, they left the city in 1993)












I'll show more


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ please do. What's the story with the rundown buildings fifth and sixth pictures up from the bottom?


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ It was scenography for film "ANONYMA - eine Frau in Berlin" directed by Max Färberböck

more in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464110

There was exhibition









this part was made of styrofoam


----------



## AlexandraQ (Feb 11, 2008)

Interesting photos.

:shocked: The war is really sad.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, my grandpa is from this city (it was German before the war and called Liegnitz) and I have never seen pictures of it before.

Thank you. 

Good to see that a few parts survived.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ there are a lot of new and old photos on this page - there are also german names of streets before the war

and there are a lot of threads on SSC, for example:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261095
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416674
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423848
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608168
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609838

my thread is quite big 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431992

old pictures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309829

next photos:

there were trams in Legnica (before 1968 )









Wrocławska Street









Cathedral and Słowiański Square









Witelona Street









City Park (Park Miejski)









Tarninów district


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Roosevelt Street









Chłapowskiego Street


















Traugutta Street









Poselska Street


----------



## AlexandraQ (Feb 11, 2008)

The beauty of place with a very beautiful architecture and is still somehow preserved.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Tarninów District


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

my former school 









Roosevelt Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks again.


----------



## Commissaire Maigret (Apr 30, 2008)

some really beautiful building...and it´s nice to see that are also nice cities around Wroclaw :yes:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Andersa Street









Chłapowskiego Street


















Kwadrat District (part of Tarninów District, former Soviet area)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Tatarska Street











Św.Elżbiety Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Train Station









Piastowska Street









Senatorska Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Cathedral


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice kay:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ and very unknown in Poland


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice pictures of an old town. I`ve visited Legnica in summer 2004. Polska is sooo beautiful!


----------



## stvoreque (Jul 24, 2010)

Ach Legnica. Mieszkałem tam 6 lat. Cudne 6 lat mojego życia i w grudniu tam zawitam i ocenię zmiany Miasto fantastyczne z architekturą na miano półmilionowego miasta! Legnica potrzebuje mnóstwo remontów. Momentami jest bardzo dobrze i już zachodnioeuropejsko a momentami jeszcze PRL. Dzięki za wątek!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Witelona Street









Wrocławska Street with St. Mary's Church


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

St John's Church









Cathedral


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely pictures. The wrought iron balconies are very distinctive & attractive.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Before and after - Akademia Rycerska

2007









2011


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics from Legnica....:cheers:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks

Before and after - Chrobrego Street.

2010









2011


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Before and after - Chrobrego Street again.

2009









2011


----------



## fabluk1 (Feb 21, 2007)

2011-12-26

Legnica Holy Trinity's Church


----------



## fabluk1 (Feb 21, 2007)

2011-12-26

Legnica St Hyacinth's Church


----------



## fabluk1 (Feb 21, 2007)

2011-12-26

Legnica Kartuzy district


----------



## fabluk1 (Feb 21, 2007)

2011-12-26

Legnica Old Town - view


----------



## fabluk1 (Feb 21, 2007)

2011-12-26

Legnica Old Town and Urban Park- view


----------



## fabluk1 (Feb 21, 2007)

2011-12-26

Legnica Zielona Street









Legnica Jordana Street


----------



## fabluk1 (Feb 21, 2007)

2011-12-26

Legnica Cemetery Chapel from 1868 and crematorium from 1925


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Orzeszkowej Street.









Primary School No. 14









Sunset over the river Katzbach









Cathedral









Market Square


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cathedral.









Jaworzyńska Street


















Church of the Exaltation of the Holy Cross and sunset in the background


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Next pics - next page.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Christmas


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the snowy scenes.

When I see these scenes, I immediately think 'Bohemia' - even though I have never visited.There is something very resonant which captures the imagination.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> 'Bohemia' - even though I have never visited.


Almost


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

New City Hall.



















Inside:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.




























Medieval castle. It is now also home to one of the schools.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

School buildings in Legnica.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks very nice.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

jasiek67 said:


> School buildings in Legnica.



My former school


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Had no idea Legnica was so fascinating.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice to hear this. Next pics on the next page.


----------

